# Heteropoda davidbowie



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Going to get some of these over the week-end.(gift)
I have trouble finding any information concerning the care and behaviour.
Any tips?/info?

-J


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Keep it similar to a pokie. High humidity works well


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

keep a little humid ,nice bit of cork bark ,some plants or plastic leaves,these are awsome ,and very fast ,i have one ,mat


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh and whatever you do, don't let them dry out at all! If they get to dry they die very quickly!


----------



## sdh_22 (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah same as above really, can I ask where did you get these from? I've tried germany but they're still not posting


----------



## DrChino (Aug 23, 2010)

Am loving the name of this species


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanx all!! 
will post some pics asap


-J


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

When i first read this i thought it was a wind up, but apparently 
not:lol2: I think it`s a great name for a species too.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Apparently these were named this to attract attention to them as there is isn't Many left in the wild j


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

my mate has loads of slings from these ,cb


----------



## AbraCadaver (Oct 16, 2010)

Horrid name, beautiful spider.. I'm looking to get my sticky fingers on some later on. If they change the name, that is =p


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

mattykyuss said:


> my mate has loads of slings from these ,cb


 
could you putmeintouch with him?


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

will see if he will spare some ,some guy from germany is having a load for trades at hamm


----------

